# Stella - Female Chinchilla - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please email [email protected] or call 02084071080/07973569371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of her life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: Female.
Age(s): Adult. 
Name(s): Stella. 
Reason for rehoming: Stella was being carried around by a group of drunk people. Luckily a member of the public rescued her and brought her to us.

She hadn't had a sand bath in a while and her coat is in poor condition. Stella was very hungry when she arrived, but now with a sand bath and food in her tummy is much happier.
Will the group be split: She needs a home with a neutered male chinchilla to keep her company.
Other: Friendly.


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Anna

i will glady adopt stella i have just got a male chin he is in a large cage

i am the one who adopted bob and marley


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rehomed to Glenda


----------

